# Camera Settings for good pics...



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

I am not sure if this is supposed to be in this section, if it is not, I am sorry. If so, well then...

I am not that experienced with digital photography (or photography at all for that matter). What is the best setup to get optimum pics on a digital. I have an olympus c-725 ultra zoom. This thing has more options than I know what to do with.


What is a good shutter speed? and any other settings that I should know about.

Thank you,
I need help!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

have you checked your user manual? i use kodak, so im not sure about your cam.


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

I have used that camera once and from what I remeber you will want to make sure that you keep the camera super steady when using the optical zoom. If you don't the pics turn out like crap.


----------



## blor (Jul 7, 2005)

the basic principal would be to use a relatively high shutter speed because of the fast movements by the fish....and to also use a high iso so you can capture more light....also make sure that the lighting conditions are good otherwise you'll just get a dark picture because with higher shutter speed = lower aperature (less light growing through)

hopefully you understand that


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Also, Macro helps a ton on getting close upslike u have seenon mine, and a photo program helps as well to clear them up.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Macro lenses, bright lights, steady camera on a tripod or monopod, and open that apature up wide. They got most of the tricks. They did miss the biggest secret of all though. Lots of Patience.


----------

